# Java Programmierung - Raute aus sternen



## jonasshole (27. Januar 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen.
Ich bin neu noch recht in neu in dem Bereich Java und
möchte eine "Raute" aus sternen programmiernen.
Soll ungefähr so aussehen:

```
*
        ***
       *****
        ***
         *
```
meine Code ist:
String n;
n="*";
for (int x=1;x<=10;x++){
for (int y=1;y<=10-x;y++){
  print (" ");
  }
  println (n);
  n+="**";}
jetzt ist die frage, wie kann ich das ganze nochmal "umgekehrt" ausgeben,
so das aus dem Dreick eine Raute wird?

Vielen Dank!
(ich hoffe die topic passt hier rein...)


----------

